# Next reserve task force for LFCA - Does anyone know any details?



## a_himself (12 Dec 2005)

I'm in a Toronto area reserve infantry regiment and they've said that in January they're going to be taking names for the next task force.  I know the one preceding it is starting Pre-deployment training in Feb and deploying sometime in August.  Does anyone know any details about the next one?  What would the timeline be like for that one and have they released any of the information such as where it is gonna take place, how many people they want etc. etc.  Thanks guys.


----------

